# εξοπλισμός



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Όχι όμως ο εξοπλισμός ως σύνολο αντικειμένων, αλλά ως ενέργεια:
_Η κατασκευή και ο εξοπλισμός του χώρου με [...] θα γίνει από μία εταιρεία η οποία [...]._
Έτσι όπως είναι η πρότασή μου, δυσκολεύομαι να ρηματοποιήσω τα ουσιαστικά γιατί ακολουθεί και δεύτερη πρόταση (η εταιρεία η οποία κτλ).
Τι λέτε;


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 22, 2009)

Το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι το "furnishing".

Αν σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο, θα επιστρέψω.

Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Όχι όμως ο εξοπλισμός ως σύνολο αντικειμένων, αλλά ως ενέργεια:
> _Η κατασκευή και ο εξοπλισμός του χώρου με [...] θα γίνει από μία εταιρεία η οποία [...]._



Ο εξοπλισμός του χώρου με τι; Έχει σημασία.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

NadiaF said:


> Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια


Καλό. Ευχαριστώ!


Ambrose said:


> Ο εξοπλισμός του χώρου με τι; Έχει σημασία.


Δεν μπορώ να πω λόγω της φύσης του εγγράφου. Γιατί έχει σημασία;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Καλό. Ευχαριστώ!
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να πω λόγω της φύσης του εγγράφου. Γιατί έχει σημασία;



Γιατί αν π.χ. είναι εξοπλισμός με γραφεία κλπ θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτό που λέει η Νάντια. Με άλλα λόγια, θα μπορούσαμε να φύγουμε από το equipment και τα σχετικά. Επίσης, για να καταλάβουμε για τι είδους εξοπλισμό μιλάμε. Εγώ όταν ακούω τη λέξη εξοπλισμός αυτομάτως το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει σε τεχνικό εξοπλισμό. Υπάρχει όμως και ο εξοπλισμός γραφείου που είναι άλλο πράγμα κλπ κλπ.

Θα μπορούσε να είναι π.χ. supply;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Όχι, supply δεν είναι. Ας πούμε ότι είναι γενικά εξοπλισμός, και με γραφεία, αλλά και με βρύσες, νιπτήρες, υπολογιστές, φυτά, πίνακες κτλ. Τα στοιχεία που θα προστεθούν δηλαδή θα είναι μόνιμα, δε μιλάμε για εφοδιασμό των χώρων με ανανεώσιμα υλικά.


----------



## anef (Jan 22, 2009)

Καλημέρα, 

Σε ένα πρωτότυπο αγγλικό κείμενο είχα αυτόν τον όρο ως 'the fitting out' και 'fit out' σαν ρήμα. Στο Collins επίσης λέει ότι ο βρετανικός όρος είναι _fit up_. Για τη χρήση, δες π.χ. εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι το τελευταίο μου κάνει. Εγώ προς το παρόν έχω βάλει outfitting.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2009)

Πάντως το Magenta Polylexicon δίνει στο _εξοπλίζω_ και τα τρία: fit out, fit up, outfit.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

"The construction and outfit_ting_".


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2009)

Αν και προτιμώ κι εγώ το outfitting, ενδιαφέρον έχει η εξής στατιστική:

"construction and outfitting of" site:uk : 28 ευρήματα

"construction and fitting-out of" site:uk : 200 ευρήματα


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2009)

Εγώ έβαλα outfitting γιατί το κείμενό μου είναι για Γιου Ες Έι (έχει πιο πολλά ευρήματα, γι' αυτό το λέω). Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ έβαλα outfitting γιατί το κείμενό μου είναι για Γιου Ες Έι (έχει πιο πολλά ευρήματα, γι' αυτό το λέω). Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!


Και είναι και καλύτερα Αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Και είναι και καλύτερα Αγγλικά.


Forsooth!

:)


----------

